# Looking for a pkgng PACKAGESITE



## srivo (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

I want to try pkgng I set up the pkg.conf file but can't find any valid PACKAGESITE. I tried DragonflyBSD this weekend and really like pkgin. I started to look if it was available for *F*reeBSD and found info about pkgng.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2012)

It's still a work-in-progress.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been using http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd-9-amd64/latest.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 21, 2012)

And, for those still using 32-bit CPUs, there's http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd-9-i386/latest


----------



## srivo (Jun 22, 2012)

> I've been using http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org/freebsd-9-amd64/latest.


Thanks! When I updated one of my laptops this site was there and working.


----------

